# Base Zif, para el pickit2.



## elgocho075 (Nov 20, 2008)

Buenas tardes.
Alguno de ustedes tendra un diagrama o el esquematico, para construir una base zif, y conectarla al pickit2.
La base que esta en esta direccion web: 

http://www.winpic800.com//descargas/REV2/ZIF_10_12_16_18_24_93_rev2.pdf

alguien la ha usado con el pickit2, claro con la modificacion que haya que hacer, le ha funcionado bien.

    elgocho075
caracas-venezuela


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Nov 21, 2008)

esa base es perfectamente compatible , lo unico que tenes que modificar es el tema de vpp ya que el gtp usb usa 2 vpp y el pickit 1 por lo tanto todos los pines de la base que digan vpp 1 y 2 los tenes que unir a un unico vpp y listo


----------



## elgocho075 (Nov 21, 2008)

Buen dia.
Gracias Moyano jonathan, por responder.
Voy a armar la base, y ver que tal funciona, les estare informaciónrmando.
Tambien encontre en internet, el siguiente diagrama, que corresponde a la base que se puede usar con este programador.

http://www.microchip.com/stellent/idcplg?IdcService=SS_GET_PAGE&nodeId=1406&dDocName=en531769

Part Number: AC162049  
Universal Programming Module for MPLAB ICD 2. Using with PICkit 2 requires:
1) AC164110 RJ-11 to ICSP adapter to connect PICkit 2
2) Removal of resistor R1 to prevent VPP errors.





Saludos:  elgocho075
             caracas-venezuela


----------



## alfonso82 (Mar 13, 2009)

Bueno, me compre el pickit 2 hace un tiempo e hice la base zif para el programador pero por desgracia la perdi junto con mi programador,por dicha razon me compre el pickit 3 y rediseñe un poco la base para que sea un poco mas pequeña que el primer modelo que hice y logre una base zif casi del mismo tamaño que el pickit, la base esta basada en el esquematico del programador gtp-plus y puede programar pic de 40 patas hasta de 8 aun que no tengo ningun pic de 8 patas para poder probarla, lo unico que tiene es un swicth (que lo pueden reemplazar por un jumper) para escojer entre pic de 40-28 o 8-14-18 patas ya que el Vpp esta en patas diferentes y no se pueden programar pic de 40 y 28 reciviendo Vpp en otras patas que no sean las indicadas, aqui les dejo una pequeña lista de los pic´s con los que la he probado y ha funcionado a la perfeccion.
16f84a--------18 patas
16f628a------18 patas
16f871--------40 patas
16f505--------14 patas
16f688--------14 patas
16f876a------28 patas
18f2550------28 patas

el archivo del pcb lo tengo para PCB Wizard y les dejo algunas fotos para que vean como quedo(disculpen la calidad pero las tube que tomar con mi celular).


----------



## JOJOJORGE (Mar 13, 2009)

Hola

alfonso82 muy buen aporte es lo que buscaba aunque no tengo el pickit porque no tengo de donde comprarlo me sera util para otros grabadores o tambien si logro conseguir los componentes para armar el clon.

salu2


----------



## arimarjul (Mar 22, 2009)

Hola gente, les comento que me hice el pickit 2 posteado por "moyano jonathan" y me funciona bien..
pero le quiese agregar el zocalo zif que posteo "elgocho 075" y el programa me tira un cartel que dice....


                                       Pickit 2 VPP voltage level error
                                       check target & retry operation

Lo que puedo observar es que si mido la Vdd antes de colocar un pic me da 4,64V y si la mido despues de colocado me da 4,15.. estoy seguro qe no tengo cortos.

que puede ser? ayuda!


----------



## alfonso82 (Mar 23, 2009)

Bueno, lo primero que tienes que hacer es fijare en la configuracion del Pickit2 en tools >  target vdd source > y ahi seleccionas "force pickit2" eso es para que el pickit suministre el VDD, la otra cosa que puedes hacer es eliminar el diodo que tiene el programador al final de la lina de VDD, ya que el dido tiene un consumo de 0,6 volt lo cual baja mas cuando conectas el pic a programar, te recomiendo que dejes la opcion de quitar el dido como ultima opcion ya que este diodo protege el puerto USB de tu PC en caso de que conectes mal los pines del ISCP y se produsca un corto.

Ahora bien, lo que te escribi arriba es para que soluciones el problema de los 5 volt en el socalo, pero si el programador te esta dando erro de VPP es pq tienes mal conectado el ISCP, es decir que conectaste a la pata incorrecta el VPP, te recomiendo que verifiques primero con el datasheet de tu pic si conectaste el VPP en la pata correcta sino te seguira dando el error de VPP.

Espero haberte ayudado en algo.


----------



## alfonso82 (Mar 23, 2009)

La otra solucion que se me ocurre es que armes el zocalos zif que yo hice  ya que solo tienes que seleccionar entre 40-28 o 18-14-8 patas con el pasadro y colocar el pic segun te indique el dibujo en el PCB.


----------



## arimarjul (Mar 23, 2009)

Gracias alfonso82!...
tenias razon, lo que pasaba era q estaba poniendo el Vpp2 (40 y 28 patas) unido con el Vpp(18,14,8 patas), lo unico q tube q hacer es agregar el jumper de seleccion tal como agregaste vos en el PCB....


funciona todo de maravilla


----------



## alfonso82 (Mar 24, 2009)

Que bueno que te pude ayudar a solucionar tu problema
Saludos.


----------



## yukardo (Mar 24, 2009)

¿Cual es el equema correcto para realizar la base zif para el pickit2 ?

Gracias


----------



## alfonso82 (Mar 24, 2009)

Bueno yukardo la diferencia que hay basicamente entre las 2 bases zif que vez en este pots es que el que publico elgocho075 tienes que conectar los cables del ISCP en posiciones que corresponda con el tamaño del pic que vayas a usar en ese momento y cambiarlos si cambias de tamaño de pic, ahora bien con el que yo publique solo tienes que escojer con un selector que tiene el tamaño del pic que vayas a usar y colocarlo en la posicion que coresponda en el zocalo zif segun te indique el pcb que hice, en fin de cuentas los 2 son validos pero el que hice es un poco mas como debido a lo que te explique anteriormente, puedes usar cualquiera de los 2 y si te animas puedes hacer tu propia base basandote en alguno de estos 2 modelos y adaptarlo a tu PicKit si es que le cambiaste la configurasion de los pines de salida del ISCP.


----------



## debuti (May 4, 2009)

alfonso82 te importaria poner una version portable (pdf) de tu pcb? he intentado abrirlo con la version de demostracion pero no me deja :S Muchas gracias de antemano


----------



## alfonso82 (May 5, 2009)

hola debuti, lamento decirte que no he podido pasarlo a pdf, no se si alguien por ahi ha podido pasar un archivo de pcb wizard a pdf, pero si alguien lo sabe seria de gran utilidad


----------



## debuti (May 5, 2009)

es posible que imprimiendo el pcb con la impresora virtual primopdf se pueda hacer, espero que esa operacion no modifique las medidas :S no se, si apetece probar..


----------



## alfonso82 (May 7, 2009)

Tenias razon debuti, con el primopdf pude pasarlo a pdf, gracias por tu ayuda y aqui te dejo los archivos en pdf para que puedas hacerla base.

Bueno aqui les dejo el slik con la vista de espejo para que lo puedan imprimir de una ves sin que tengan que voltearla, disculpen que pongo otro post pero no se como modificar el anterior para reemplazar el archivo.

Saludos


----------



## debuti (May 7, 2009)

muchas gracias!  ya posteare unas fotillos cuando la haga. Un saludo


----------



## debuti (May 14, 2009)

Alfonso82, duda rapida, no hay ninguna resistencia ni ninguna historia rara no? Es decir, los componentes son:
-6 pines de grapinar para conexion desde pickit
-3 pines de grapinar + jumper para seleccionar tamaño de pic
-zocalo zif de 40 patas
-puentes de cable

Verdad?

Gracias y un saludo


----------



## alfonso82 (May 14, 2009)

Si amigo debuti solo necesitas eso y nada mas con eseo te funciona a la perfeccion.

Saludos y avisa cualquier duda


----------



## locus2003 (Jul 27, 2009)

hola alfonso82 disculpa la molestia pero me podrias indicar porfavor donde van los jumpers y los puentes de antemano gracias


----------



## Kaneda (Jul 27, 2009)

Alguno tiene el pcb modificado para hacerlo con tira de pines en vez de usar un zocalo zif, porque esta algo caro ese zocalo.


----------



## alfonso82 (Jul 27, 2009)

locus aqui te pongo una foto de como van los jumpers que van debajo del zocalo ZIF. Kaneda yo tambien hice un PCB para colocar los micros con bases normales, pero ahora viene lo malo, hace poco entraron en mi casa y me robaron el PC y no se si ese diseño se salvo en mi pendrive, dejame revisar y si lo tengo con mucho gusto te lo posteo.

Saludos


----------



## alfonso82 (Jul 27, 2009)

Aja Kaneda si se salvo el archivo del PCB con las bases normales, pero solo lo tengo en formato para PCBWizard, de todas maneras voy a tratar de pasarlo a pdf pero no aseguro nada ya que no tengo PC.

Saludos


----------



## hugoboss (Oct 10, 2009)

saludos a todos!
he visto q han construido una base zif para conectar al pickit;

he leido q es un poco cara la base zif, yo cuento con el pickit2 starter kit, q trae incluida una base para pic de 8,14,20 pines, pero yo necesito una base para 18 pines, alguien no tendra el digrama para armar la base, pero solo de 18 pines y con una base de CI normal, q puedan compartir conmigo para conectar con mi pickit2

saludos, q tal
he visto q es necesario la construccion de una base para poder cargar los pics, veo q aqui mencionan una base con el base zif, q es un poco cara; yo poseo el pickit2 starter kit, q ya trae incluida una base par pics de 8,14,20 pines pero yo necesito una placa para poder colocar un pic de 18 pines (16F84A), alguien tendra el diagrama para hacer la base solo para este pic de 18 pines, con base para CI en lugar del zocalo zif.

gracias


----------



## UnderFenex (Mar 21, 2010)

Estimado Alfonso, vi el esquema presentado por elgocho075, comentas que se debe unir VPP2 con VPP.

Porfavor corrigeme si estoy mal:

ISCP_VDD = VDD
ISCP_VPP = VPP = VPP2
ISCP_PGC = CLOCK
ISCP_PGD = DATA
ISCP_AUX =  ?

Los pines de WP/CS y A2/DI, de donde los obtengo pues no encuentro relacion en ello.

Gracias


----------



## alfonso82 (Mar 21, 2010)

Hola UnderFenex, el diagrama que posteo elgocho75 es del programador de pic  GTP-USB y tiene 2 señales de VPP pq lo necesita dependiendo del pic que vaya a programar, el software del programador escoje cual de los VPP va a utilizar y lo activa para cuando vaya a programar, pero nunca utiliza los dos al mismo tiempo, ahora si lo que quieres hacer es la base zif para el pickit solo has la base que yo realice ya que esta basado en el diagrama que puso elgocho75 y resuelve el problema de dos VPP con 3 pines y un jumper pero tu tendaras que escojer la posicion del jumper segun sea el numero de patas del pic que vayas a programar, las señales de WP/CS y A2/DI las utiliza el GTP-USB para programar memorias eeprom las cuales no son posibles programar con mi diseño pq las omiti debido a la configuracion del pickit me complicaba el diseño demaciado.

Saludos y espero haber aclarado tus dudas.


----------



## UnderFenex (Mar 22, 2010)

Ya veo, es que no puedo abrir tu esquema, por ello veo mas comodo trabajar con el modelo de elgocho75.

Siguiendo lo anterior, debo unir VPP2 con VPP, los pines de WP/CS y A2/DI utilizados por el GTP no van conectados entonces?

Mi pregunta es la linea ISCP_AUX del PICKIT 2, es tambien para programar memorias EEPROM?, si fuera asi la puedo omitir?

Adicionalmente el condensador para eliminar ruidos es de un valor correcto? Las resistencias son necesarias?

http://www.winpic800.com//descargas/REV2/ZIF_10_12_16_18_24_93_rev2.pdf

Saludos y Gracias de Antemano


----------



## alfonso82 (Mar 25, 2010)

Hola UnderFenex, disculpa por la demora en responderte pero es que no he tenido internet estos ultimos dias, ahora vamos por parte, la linea del pickit 2 ISCP_AUX se utiliza para las memorias eeprom asi que la puedes omitir, con respecto a los archivos que yo monete no se pq no te abren pq acabo de probar y si se pueden abrir sin nungun tipo de dificultad y no entiendo pq quieres el esquema si yo ya puse los pdf para que puedas hacer el PCB por medio de transferencia de toner, y por ultimo si aun quieres hacer tu propio diseño y vas a utilizar el esquema de elgocho75 VPP2 y VPP no deben ir unidos, VPP2 solo se utiliza para pics de 28 y 40 patas y VPP se utiliza para pic de 18,14,8 patas esto es si estas utilizando una base zif si vas a hacer un diseño con bases normales pues no hace falta de que tengas 2 VPP, con que tu diseño lleve la señal de VPP a la pata indicada a cada base diferente tienes y asi te eliminas el problema de ver como haces para que VPP2 y VPP no se encuentren conectados al mismo tiempo.

Espero que me hayas entendido.


----------



## JEFFERSON88VE (Mar 27, 2010)

Hola, que buen aporte, comenzare la construccion, en cuando lo tenga publicare las fotos....


----------



## viciox (Sep 5, 2010)

alfonso82 dijo:


> Bueno, me compre el pickit 2 hace un tiempo e hice la base zif para el programador pero por desgracia la perdi junto con mi programador,por dicha razon me compre el pickit 3 y rediseñe un poco la base para que sea un poco mas pequeña que el primer modelo que hice y logre una base zif casi del mismo tamaño que el pickit, la base esta basada en el esquematico del programador gtp-plus y puede programar pic de 40 patas hasta de 8 aun que no tengo ningun pic de 8 patas para poder probarla, lo unico que tiene es un swicth (que lo pueden reemplazar por un jumper) para escojer entre pic de 40-28 o 8-14-18 patas ya que el Vpp esta en patas diferentes y no se pueden programar pic de 40 y 28 reciviendo Vpp en otras patas que no sean las indicadas, aqui les dejo una pequeña lista de los pic´s con los que la he probado y ha funcionado a la perfeccion.
> 16f84a--------18 patas
> 16f628a------18 patas
> 16f871--------40 patas
> ...




buenas noches compañero esta misma base me sirve para el pickit 2??? de ante mano muchas gracias...


----------



## alfonso82 (Sep 5, 2010)

Si funciona amigo viciox


----------



## rolandopalermo (Feb 7, 2011)

Amigos, tengo problemas al imprimir el esquema. Me queda de tamaño reducido y no hay forma de colocar la base zif. Qué me recomiendan hacer?


----------



## alfonso82 (Feb 8, 2011)

Hola, lo unico que se me ocurre que puede estar pasando es que cuando vayas a imprimir el pdf en la opcion del tamaño de la impresion no este al 100% y te este reduciendo la imagen en algun porcentaje, espero que te haya ayudado en algo, saludos.


----------



## ruse85 (Feb 14, 2011)

alfonso82 dijo:


> Bueno, me compre el pickit 2 hace un tiempo e hice la base zif para el programador pero por desgracia la perdi junto con mi programador,por dicha razon me compre el pickit 3 y rediseñe un poco la base para que sea un poco mas pequeña que el primer modelo que hice y logre una base zif casi del mismo tamaño que el pickit, la base esta basada en el esquematico del programador gtp-plus y puede programar pic de 40 patas hasta de 8 aun que no tengo ningun pic de 8 patas para poder probarla, lo unico que tiene es un swicth (que lo pueden reemplazar por un jumper) para escojer entre pic de 40-28 o 8-14-18 patas ya que el Vpp esta en patas diferentes y no se pueden programar pic de 40 y 28 reciviendo Vpp en otras patas que no sean las indicadas, aqui les dejo una pequeña lista de los pic´s con los que la he probado y ha funcionado a la perfeccion.
> 16f84a--------18 patas
> 16f628a------18 patas
> 16f871--------40 patas
> ...



no se si me puedas proporcionar el esquematico te lo voy agradecer


----------



## alfonso82 (Feb 14, 2011)

Buenas amigo, el esquematico en que me base es el mismo que utiliza el winpic800 con unas pequeñas modificaciones, asi que si lo quieres puedes bajartelo de la pagina del winpic y ahí lo tendars todo.


----------



## rascueso (Abr 9, 2011)

alfonso82 arme la base zip que pasteaste en el #4... y creo que tiene algún error con los pic de 8 pines.. si estoy equivocado espero que sepas disculparme.
otra cosa.. el pcb del #4 tiene un puente menos que el del pdf del #16 ... estaría bueno que le pegues una chequeada y si existen errores los remarques para que los foreros interesados en tu base no monten una placa que después van a tener que corregir.


saludos..


----------



## J2C (Abr 10, 2011)

Rascueso

Muy bueno su pie de mensaje, pero Ud. se me ahoga en un charquito!!!. Le voy a responder por Alfonso82:

a) La diferencia de puentes entre el Pcb del #4 y el Pdf del #16 es debido a caminos distintos para la conexion de GND = VSS = Masa.

b) Para que no te queden dudas a ti ni al resto de los foristas de la conexión de los uControladores en encapsulado DIL8 adjunto un archivo en *.pdf con las explicaciones. También lo colocare en el thread "*Programador de microcontroladores PIC y memorias por puerto USB PICKIT2 CLONE*" (https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...-pic-memorias-puerto-usb-pickit2-clone-18080/) de MoyanoJonathan.

Saludos, JuanKa.-

P.D.: 
Estimadisimo *CASI Coterraneo* de cierta "_Republiketa Mediterranea_", me demore en responderle por que no sabia si responder primero el *MP* o su duda por este thread, si lo tuviese enfrente le diria una celebre frase de su Republiketa: "Ki ací N... C.....!"  .


----------



## rascueso (Abr 11, 2011)

hola amigo cotorraneo (la busque en el google para ver que era jeje). soy licenciado en 3er año de la secundaria (repetí 4 veces) aficionado a la electronica y por eso puede ser que suela ahorarme en charquitos pero creo... que usted señor amigo j2c o juanka para los mas conocidos a agarrado el chancho por las bolas..
las diferencias que nombro entre el #4 y el Pdf del #16 es que las placas son parecidas paro no iguales. arme la primera y coloque varios pic 8 pines como figura en el grafico y no funciono. a lo mejor lo que esta mal es el grafico de posiciones de los distintos pic.
el que subis en el pdf puede que ande bien pero no tiene nada que ver con el pasteado hay que hacer un diseño nuevo. que es justamente lo que no queria que le pase a otro usuario si es que el pcb del #4/16 esta mal. una vez mas pido disculpas si esta todo bien y el salame que no entiende soy yo.  
saludos y la seguimos viendo.

PD: no hay forma que entienda esto.."Ki ací N... C.....!"  hace de anoche que pienso que puede ser. sera que me queme la peluca con la base zif?


----------



## J2C (Abr 11, 2011)

Rascueso
No hay que hacer nada nuevo, esa es la confusión!!!!, cuando Moyano Jonathan comenzo a hacer el PicKit2-Clone en el otro thread tiro al principio ese esquema para el zocalo Zif, y si tal vez no lo dijo, es natural tener que hacerle algun acomodamiento para usarlo con el PicKit2-Clone por algunas de las diferencias que coloque en el pdf.

El primer arreglo es la llave de VPP para 40/28 y 18/8, etc.

Una vez hecho eso ya lo tenemos conectado en identica forma y solo nos queda saber *donde colocar cada tipo de uControlador y ahi es donde se comete el mayor error de todos* y es respecto a como conectar los PIC's de 8 pines, Microchip ha colocado en distinta posición los pines para la linea 10F y 12F!!!, en el archivo que subi muestro de donde salio todo, *pero lo mas importante son las 9 figuras del zocalo Zif y la leyenda superior de cada zocalo indicando que encapsulado de micro* va en que posición para ser compatible con el diagrama que posteo Alfonso82.

Es cierto que las placas entre el #4 y el Pdf del #16 son parecidas paro no iguales con respecto a los caminos por donde van las pistas de cobre, pero *el Conexionado de ambas es exactamente el mismo*, lo controle antes de hacer el pdf y subirlo y solo vi el error de indicar DIP8 en esa posición superior sin aclarar que es solo para los PIC10F.

Si vos intentaste programar algun PIC12F en encapsulado DIL8 no has podido por que va en la posición del medio del zocalo, atención que dicho Pic que intentaste programar puede estar malo por haber aplicado la VPP en un pin que no acepte +13V.

A tu disposición para mas aclaraciones. Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## julio00004 (May 19, 2011)

alguien de los de este tema, ya probo la base zif y pudo programar un pic18F2550 con esta base zif, gracias.
ah y cual es el esquematico que realizo


----------



## alfonso82 (May 19, 2011)

Buenas, voy a comenzar por lo mas facil, julio como esta en mis post anteriores esta base sirve para pics de 28 patas como es el 18f2550, con respecto a las preguntas de si puede programar los pics de 8 patas no estoy seguro debido a que esta base la hice cuando comence con los pic y habian muchas cosas que en ese momento no las tenia claras y para mas colmo nunca he tenido que usar un pic de 8 patas,como esta en mis post anteriores yo me base en la base del winpic800 con pequeñas modificaciones pera que pudiera funcionar con el pickit, me encantaria poner el esquema de la placa pero resulta que la pc donde estaba me la robaron y de verdad no tengo mucho tiempo para ponerme a buscar en ese recondito lugar de mi cabeza para hacer el esquema de nuevo, por est razon puede ser que j2c tenga razon con respecto a la posicion de los pics de 8 patas,  ahora que tengo mas experiencia casi nunca utilizo la base pq la mayoria de los pics que programo los hago ya montados en el circuito (ICSP).

Saludos y espero haber respondido sus preguntas.


----------



## julio00004 (May 19, 2011)

alfonso lo que pasa es que no me explique en lo que pregunte o mas bien no plantee bien la pregunta, ya se que esa base zif que postearon sirve para programar estos pic´s (18F2550) pero alguien que realmente puso el pic en esta posición en la base zif y programo el pic sin problemas, es a lo que me refiero, si alguien realizo esto y tuvo exitó al programar este pic que me diga que esquematico utilizo.
gracias


----------



## alfonso82 (May 19, 2011)

Por lo que veo yo tampoco me explique muy bien, yo he programado con exito utilizando los siguientes pics de 28 patas, 16f870, 16f876A, 16f873 Y para terminar de dejar clara mi respiesta es estos 3 pics son de 28 patas y TODOS!!! los pic de 28 patas utilizan las mismas patas para programarse lo que me dice que SI vas a poder programar el 18f2550 sin problemas, ahora con respecto a las version de la baquelita te recomiendo que utilices la ultima ya que es la que yo tengo y las pocas veces que tengo que usar la base esa es el esquema o mejor dicho PCB que utiliza. 

Espero que haber sido sficientemente claro para haber respondido tu pregunta


----------



## julio00004 (May 21, 2011)

si es que pense que los programabas mediante ICSP y no poniendolos en el zocalo zif.
gracias

la pcb que me dices, es la que publicaste en PCB wizard?
la que lleva bases zif individuales.
de nuevo gracias¡¡¡¡



rolandopalermo dijo:


> Amigos, tengo problemas al imprimir el esquema. Me queda de tamaño reducido y no hay forma de colocar la base zif. Qué me recomiendan hacer?



si las imprimes tu,checa que en las opciones de impresión donde dice escala de impresión este la opción de ninguno, si la imprimes en un lugar externo, les haces este comentario, que las impriman sin escala y listo.


----------



## alfonso82 (May 21, 2011)

Julio por lo que veo no has leido ni has visto las fotos que subi hace tiempo y tienes una confucion grande en cuanto a las bases, una base ZIF son las siglas en ingles de "Zero Insertion Force" que se traduce a algo como "cero fuerza de insercion" con esto lo que te quiere decir es que es una base que no se necesita aplicarle ningun tipo de fuerza fisica sobre el integrado para hacer que encaje en la base, esta base la puedes ver en el  post #4 donde puse unas fotos con el pickit3 y antes de que me lo preguntes la base funciona con el pickit 2 y 3 sin problemas, este tipo de base son muy utilies en el caso de programar pic o cualquier otro integrado por que los puedes programar y sacarlos de la base sin correr el riesgo de doblar o romper ninguna de sus patas, ahora bien el otro archivo que yo subi que tiene varias bases no son bases ZIF, es un pcb para bases NORMALES (las que si tienes que aplicar fuerza para que encajen en la base) ese diseño lo hice para las personas que les cueste conseguir la base ZIF ya que en algunos paises no se consiguen con facilidad.

Espero haber aclarado tus dudas y saludos.


----------



## julio00004 (May 22, 2011)

sobre la base zif, eso que mencionas si lo tengo claro, lo que pasa es que no habia leido el post completo y es por eso que pregunte.
si ya vi tu diseño en PCBwizard y son bases individuales para cada tipo de pic a programar, mi ultima pregunta (eso espero) es que yo hice la PCB que trae la base zif(zero insertion force) esa que aparece tambien en PCBwizard y no pude programar en ella un pic18F2550, aun despues de comprar otro nuevo, por lo que me vi a la tarea de preguntar, pero si tu dices que esta bien, no se si tengas evidencia (fotos) de que programaste con la base ZIF este pic o algun otro de esta familia de 28 pines sin problemas.


----------



## alfonso82 (May 23, 2011)

Julio si lo pude programar incluso en unos de los primeros post puse una pequeña lista de los pics que habia podido programar y entre esos esta el 18f2550, ahora bien si me dices que error te da al tratar de programarlo te podria ayudar mejor, pero de todas maneras revisa lo siguiente: pusiste el jumper en la posicion correcta para poder programar los pics de 40 y 28 patas?, colocaste los jumpers o mejor dicho los cables que quedan escondidos debajo de la base zif?, en alguno de los post puse la imagen de guia para que puedan hacerlos.

Revisa estas cosas y si sigue el problema pues algo mal hiciste al hacer el PCB pues cuando la hice la use bastante para programar el 16f876a y el 16f870 los cuales me pedian en la uni asi que estoy 300% seguro que programa pics de 28 patas.

Cualquier cosa vuelves a preguntar.


----------



## julio00004 (May 23, 2011)

alfonso82 dijo:


> Julio si lo pude programar incluso en unos de los primeros post puse una pequeña lista de los pics que habia podido programar y entre esos esta el 18f2550, ahora bien si me dices que error te da al tratar de programarlo te podria ayudar mejor, pero de todas maneras revisa lo siguiente: pusiste el jumper en la posicion correcta para poder programar los pics de 40 y 28 patas?, colocaste los jumpers o mejor dicho los cables que quedan escondidos debajo de la base zif?, en alguno de los post puse la imagen de guia para que puedan hacerlos.
> 
> Revisa estas cosas y si sigue el problema pues algo mal hiciste al hacer el PCB pues cuando la hice la use bastante para programar el 16f876a y el 16f870 los cuales me pedian en la uni asi que estoy 300% seguro que programa pics de 28 patas.
> 
> Cualquier cosa vuelves a preguntar.



el problema es el sig. te adjunto esta foto de como es mi base ZIF que hice:
Ver el archivo adjunto 52167
y me pasa que no detecta mi pic 18F2550.gracias


----------



## alfonso82 (May 23, 2011)

Hola de nuevo julio con esa foto no me dices nada pq no tienes conectado ninguno de los jumpers que van debajo de la base ZIF, si no conectas esos jumpers no te va a funcionar como debe ser, si tienes otra foto donde se vea que fue lo que hiciste realmente y que se puedan ver las pistas que esten bien hechas serial lo ideal de lo contrario estoy adivinando.

saludos.


----------



## julio00004 (May 24, 2011)

te adjunto las imagenes de como es que lo conecto y las conexiones de la PCB y la posicion de dicho pic.


----------



## alfonso82 (May 25, 2011)

Bueno julio veo que realisante un nuevo trazado de las pistas para la base, me imagino que te basaste en el diagrama del Winpic800a, tambien me di cuenta de que los jumpers que van debajo de la base no son los mismo y por estas rasones es muy dificil para mi decirte que es lo que esta pasando, ahora bien viendo la foto donde tienes el pic en posicion para programalo se nota que no estas poniendo en la posicion incorrecta, los pics de 40 y de 28 patas se programan en la misma posicion, es decir que deben conincidir la pata 1 con la pata 1 de la base ZIF estoy es si tu trazado de las pistas esta correcto.

Prueba con la correccion que te acabo de decir a ver si eso es lo que esta fallando.


----------



## julio00004 (May 25, 2011)

si es lo que vi que puse en posicion incorrecta el pic, pero tambien poniendolo en la 1 pata hasta arriba sigue sin pifar, bueno voy a tener que realizar el PCB que dejaste en esta pagina de el pickit2 y te digo como me fue, la base que realize me base en cada familia de pic viendo su datasheet de cada pic y viendo cuales eran los pines de data,clock,vdd,vpp y vss.
gracias


----------



## alfonso82 (May 25, 2011)

Bueno lo otro que puedes hacer es revisar si tienes continuidad entre las patas del pic con el conector para el pickit, es decir que verifiques con un multimetro la continuidad entre la pata 1 eel pic montado en la base zif y la pata de VPP del conector, VDD y VSS y finalmente las de PGD y PGC y de esa formar puedes descartar que fue lo que hiciste mal en tu diseño.

Saludos.


----------



## J2C (May 26, 2011)

Julio00004

Ten presente que si esa vez que pusiste mal el PIC a partir de la posición *#2* y le diste *PROGRAMAR* al software PicKit2, seguro lo has quemado debido a aplicarle: Vdd, Gnd y Vpp en entradas incorrectas.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## alfonso82 (May 26, 2011)

Bueno segun mi experiencia no es necesariamente asi J2c, primero el piclit es capaz de dectar si VPP no esta en la pata correcta y lo apaga inmediatamente y no quema la pata donde lo conectaste, esto me ha pasado programando pics en el protoboard usando ICSP y simplemente arreglo la mala conexion y listo, y si VSS y VDD estan invertidas puede que no pase nada tambien, esto es si estas usando un clon del pickit y tienes alguna proteccion contra cortos o si estas usando uno original, ahora si no tienes la proteccion se es posible que haya dañado el pic, en algunos casos he visto que el pic llega a calentarse por mala conexion y aun asi funcionan despues de corregir el error.

Saludos


----------



## J2C (May 26, 2011)

Alfonso82

Prefiero guiarme por lo peor y no perder tiempo (_Time is Money_) buscando problemas inexistentes.

Teoricamente todas las entradas/salidas (I/O) de los PIC's tienen los diodos de protección internamente, solo que si también tengo mal colocadas el GND y el Vdd no me asegura la protección correcta; por ese motivo yo prefiero tomar ese µControlador como malo y tratar de ver con uno nuevo el funcionamiento del conjunto ZIF.

Una vez que estoy seguro del funcionamiento del ZIF vere si ese primer µControlador esta bueno o malo.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## javisan190 (Jun 26, 2011)

ola todos alguien tiene el diagrama de zocalo zip ,la distribucion de los pines y tambien memorias de 24xxx gracias por la ayuda


----------



## phenix (Ago 24, 2011)

aca le dejo las imagenes del picki2 deceño de suky el cual traba lara los dspic y los pic de 3.3 voltio
tambien le voy agregra el diceño en are para el zocalo zif para los dspic le voy a indicar ciales serian los modelos de pic que se pueden colocar alli

acas estan las imagene del quemador pickit2 la vercion de zuki

los pic de 18,28 y 40 pines se coloca el la forma normal y desde el pin ino como se debe colocar
pero hay que tomar encuenta los jumper
y los modelo de 8 pines se coloca al reves pero de abajo para arriba el pin 1 en el modelo de 8 pine
va con el pin 21 en el zif
los modelo que soportaq este zif son los siguiente:
para los de 8 pines son estos:
pic12f508,12f509,12f510,12f519,12f609,12f615,12f62 9,12f635,12f675 y 12f683

para lo de 18 pines:
pic24hj12gp201,dspic33f12gp201

para los de 28 pines:
pic24hj12gp202,pic24hj32gp202, pic24hj16ga002,pic24hj32ga002,pic24hj42ga002,pic24 hj64ga002,dspic30f2012,dspic30f2020,dspic30f3010,d spic30f3013,dspic30f4012

para los de 40 pines:
dspic30f3011,dspic30f4011,dspic30f3014,dspic30f401 3
esta base se reañizo con are alli se las dejo por si alguien la quiere modificar o agregar algo para que pueda grabar mas micro ojo el condensador es de 4,7uF de tantalio eso es para los micro de 3.3 v

este otro es para los modelos mas usado, ya que el anterior es para los modelos mas nuevo
en este lo he usado para los modelo 18f4550,2550,pic16f716,pic16f84,pic16f628,pic876,877 
tengo los dos modelo ya que para los dspic y los de 3.3v necesita un condensador de 4,7uF por eso me dedique hacerlo para tener la facilidad de trabajar ambos son bueno el que elavore esta hecho en ARE para que lo puedan modificar


----------



## micromil (Oct 8, 2011)

Hola a todos queria saber por que en algunos esquemas no  aparece la resistencia que recomienda el poster que viene con el pickit3 , y que esta  entre MCLR Y VDD, gracias


----------



## gerardo tovar (Nov 19, 2011)

disculpen la pregunta.
pero a que se refiere , si un programador es de 5.5v y 3.3.
o qe le falta el 3.3v


----------



## J2C (Nov 19, 2011)

Gerardo Tovar

A que el PicKit2 Original programa µControladores que se alimentan con 5V y varios de la línea mas avanzada de MicroChip que solo aceptan 3.3V.

Dicha información se encuentra en el manual del PicKit2 y en las hojas de datos de los respectivos µControladores.


Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## gerardo tovar (Nov 20, 2011)

gracias J2C .
,esto quiere decir que el clon de pickit2(de foros de electronica) no puede programar estos micros de 3.3v.


----------



## J2C (Nov 21, 2011)

Gerardo Tovar

Cuando se inicio este thread se busco que todos pudiesemos conseguir facilmente los componentes dado que los originales del PicKit2 no son tan faciles de conseguir para todos.

Por otra parte, y de usuarios de este foro también tienen sus propios PicKit2-Clone con la variante funcional de una fuente de 3.3V, sin embargo no son copia exacta del PicKit2 y el usuario debe manejar la parte de alimentación. Hay que trabajar con cuidado dado que cualquier descuido del operador entrega 5V en lugar de 3.3V. Busca en la Web que encontraras esas variantes.



Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## kotito (Jul 13, 2012)

Saludos

Sabeis si con esta base Zif sirve también para el programador GPIC?
http://www.sitionica.com.ar/index.htm


----------



## sakis st (Mar 25, 2013)

amigo kotito
Un poco tarde pero ayer terminé el PCB para GPIC SE
La final de PCB que incluye el serial eeprom

saludos


----------



## sakis st (Abr 5, 2013)

Hola amigos
Mi ZIF para PICkit clone
Más información se puede encontrar aquí
Esquemas  http://www.piccircuit.com/shop/28-icsp-wiring-diagram
Pcb  www.piccircuit.com/shop/doc/iCP03v2.0.pdf
saludos


----------



## IrA1919 (Abr 18, 2013)

sakis st dijo:


> Hola amigos
> Mi ZIF para PICkit clone
> Más información se puede encontrar aquí
> Esquemas  http://www.piccircuit.com/shop/28-icsp-wiring-diagram
> ...




Que programa usas para realizar esos PCB's tan detallados!? (especificamente por lo de la parte superior, que hasta la ZIF se ve bien detallada....)


----------



## sistelecdf (Ago 17, 2013)

sakis st dijo:


> Hola amigos
> Mi ZIF para PICkit clone
> Más información se puede encontrar aquí
> Esquemas  http://www.piccircuit.com/shop/28-icsp-wiring-diagram
> ...





Gracias por el aporte.
¿Sabes bsi esta zif me sirve para el gpic se? Saludos


----------

